# Wacom CorelPainterX Shortcuts



## Homunculus (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo, wie kann ich bei CorelPainterX das Strg+Z Shortcut für "Undo" auf eine der Tasten an einem Wacom Tablett/Brush verlegen? 
Bei den "Wacom Tablett-Eigenschaften" kann man Tasten nur zu Strg, Alt oder Umschalt umändern, aber nie zu einem Zwei-Tasten-Befehl. 
Es gibt zwar die Option "Weiter" und "Zurück", aber die funktioniert bei dem Programm offenbar nicht.


----------



## Homunculus (19. Juni 2008)

habs in einem englischsprachigem forum gefunden: es geht über den befehl "tastenanschlag dfinieren" bei den Tablett-Eigenschaften


----------

